# Saugeye Tournament Sunday- Indian Lake Moundwood Ramp



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

Tournament Rescheduled

Due to current ice conditions, the Central Ohio Saugeye Series Tournament at Indian Lake has been rescheduled. The new date will be determined at a later time.


----------



## fishinwriter (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Ohio Banker,

I'm the new Columbus Fishing Examiner at examiner.com. I'd love to feature your tournament winners in an article. Would you send me some photos of the winners and their fish, along with names and other details?

Good luck in the tournament!


----------

